# Colorful Mexican Pottery



## vipgraphx

I am remodeling our home and with my wife at work I had to take pictures of these items to show her. I thought why not do some HDR treatment. It was 11am harsh sun. These photos are very color full as the mexican pottery is very rich and vibrant in itself. I did not have to increase any colors....

I thought they were cool colorful pictures and why not share them with you folks.

Table 1 for our patio



mexican garden pottery 5 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Table 2 for our patio - I think I like this one better no splinters in the butt 



mexican garden pottery 3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Bird bath for our pool area



mexican garden pottery 4 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

A plethora of wall decorations - I liked all the colors...



mexican garden pottery by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


Like I said these where taken for reference to buy. No tripod was set up and not to much thought in composition..


----------



## that1guy

normally i am a big fan of your work your processing is great 

and i did read where you said this was just to show your wife but in my opinion if these were to be final images most of them are way to busy so many items in the image i dont know where to look

but overall great processing


----------



## vipgraphx

that1guy said:


> normally i am a big fan of your work your processing is great
> 
> and i did read where you said this was just to show your wife but in my opinion if these were to be final images most of them are way to busy so many items in the image i dont know where to look
> 
> but overall great processing



Yes very busy they have stuff everywhere. When you are trying to show someone the various things they sell with photos you have to be able to get as much in as possible. This place is about a 30 min drive from my house and so yeah, not focused on composition but more so of what all they had. After looking at the colors I kinda thought it would be cool to post them.

Thanks for your CC....


----------



## that1guy

haha and great photo opps

me personally would just take landscape photos on my iphone and imessage that way i wouldnt have to drive back


----------



## vipgraphx

yeah I know I usually do that stuff when shopping for the kids with my phone... but I just got this new lens and trust me I do not need an excuse to shoot just about everything right now.....hahahahaahahaha...even if it sucks I still am like a fat kid who loves cake....

I am trying to think of a location to really go out and take some good photos and use everything I have learned from many folks thus far...


----------



## DorkSterr

Putting that 14-24mm to good use eh? Great shots!


----------



## that1guy

vipgraphx said:


> yeah I know I usually do that stuff when shopping for the kids with my phone... but I just got this new lens and trust me I do not need an excuse to shoot just about everything right now.....hahahahaahahaha...even if it sucks I still am like a fat kid who loves cake....
> 
> I am trying to think of a location to really go out and take some good photos and use everything I have learned from many folks thus far...



i know what u mean... but whenever i get a new lens i cant wait to pop it on and start take photos

and living on a small island here in japan i feel like i took photos of everything already and it ges harder and harder to find places ive never been i guess the trick is to go back and get a better shot from the last... try different angles different times of day thats what im doing now


----------



## vipgraphx

good advice! I was thinking about that as well...Honestly though I do like these images for what its worth, I love the colors and all though they are busy sometimes busy can work... But yeah nothing that I would try to say was a thought out shot and best composition of the year photo...


----------



## vipgraphx

DorkSterr said:


> Putting that 14-24mm to good use eh? Great shots!



Yes sir....this lens is sooo cool. I can not believe how wide it is and the how it makes you feel further back....I am sure its the camera and lens combo though.....


----------



## DorkSterr

Ya I know I shot a Hummer H3 from 2-3 feet away and the 14-24mm make it look like a toy! Its insane.


----------



## that1guy

vipgraphx said:


> DorkSterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting that 14-24mm to good use eh? Great shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir....this lens is sooo cool. I can not believe how wide it is and the how it makes you feel further back....I am sure its the camera and lens combo though.....
Click to expand...


test out the 10.5mm fisheye i can get so close to a subject my the glass can practically be touching it... 180 degrees in the view finder


----------



## vipgraphx

10.5 fisheye is like a 15.75 on full frame.

I never really liked fisheye's until I saw Janok's HDR photos. He is very good with that fisheye lens. I think his is a 4.5mm on a full frame if I am not mistaken.


----------



## banderson

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> 10.5 fisheye is like a 15.75 on full frame.
> 
> I never really liked fisheye's until I saw Janok's HDR photos. He is very good with that fisheye lens. I think his is a 4.5mm on a full frame if I am not mistaken.



I'm gonna be getting a sigma 8-16 soon- so excited!!!!  Love the shots btw.


----------



## vipgraphx

Thanks - and yeah that should be really wide on a crop sensor..its like a 12mm on a full frame. Congradts and can't wait to see some shots.


----------



## banderson

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> Thanks - and yeah that should be really wide on a crop sensor..its like a 12mm on a full frame. Congradts and can't wait to see some shots.



Will do!


----------



## Trever1t

Wild stuff man! It looks surreal


----------



## printsnpaints

Nice shots. I would agree, Mexican Pottery is in itself colorful.


----------



## Bynx

_I saw a complaint that it was too busy!!!! How can a shot with a lot of stuff to look at be too busy. A single object in the middle of the pic isnt too busy, its boring. I like it when there is lots to look around at and see. Good stuff VIP._


----------



## JRE313

Bynx
I gotten that complaint about alot of my photos
It makes absolutely no sense to me what so ever
Can someone's eyeballs be that bad? 
In most HDR photos, they are extremely busy.


----------



## o hey tyler

vipgraphx said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> normally i am a big fan of your work your processing is great
> 
> and i did read where you said this was just to show your wife but in my opinion if these were to be final images most of them are way to busy so many items in the image i dont know where to look
> 
> but overall great processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very busy they have stuff everywhere. When you are trying to show someone the various things they sell with photos you have to be able to get as much in as possible. .
Click to expand...


Not necessarily... As I stated to you when you originally started off in photography, less is often more.

A lot of times, taking photos of individual things in a busy scenario is more aesthetically pleasing. I think that it is important to show elements working together, but isolating particular things that are noteworthy (especially for your wife to see) would be a good move. It's always good to diversify your shoots. 

As for the processing... Well, it's a bit much. Too much contrast between everything, partially due to the fact that you're shooting HDRs mid-day. Just thought I'd put in my two cents.


----------



## Bynx

There is a difference between shooting something with too many elements and shooting a scene with lots of elements where the subject are all those elements.


----------



## vipgraphx

This thread was posted a while back. From these pictures she was able to see some things she liked and thought it would be worth the drive back over there to further look at ALL they had to offer. 

We ended up purchasing some items in those pictures so in my book it was a success in its own. 

I guess I could have used the camera phone and got the same results however I like to processes the crap out of photos so it was also an enjoyable time after the fact at home in front of the computer. I showed the pictures to the owner and they were amazed at them and asked if I would be whiling take some photos for their website or let them use the ones I had.


----------



## o hey tyler

Bynx said:


> There is a difference between shooting something with too many elements and shooting a scene with lots of elements where the subject are all those elements.



There's also a difference between something looking good, and something looking bad.

All I am saying is that I would have liked to see a bit of diversity in the focal lengths, subjects, and composition. Not just "lets see how much stuff I can fit into one frame."


----------



## vipgraphx

o hey -I think you are missing the point. Composition is really irrelevant in these photos. This place had so much stuff all close together that it makes it nearly impossible to isolate on thing at a time because there will be other things in the background regardless. less photos to email showing ALL the kinds of stuff they sell was kinda the point. 

These were never meant to be wall hangers just snap shots of the kinds of merchandise they sell. There are a few other places in town that sell stuff like this and every place is a little different. 

I just figured well I am here and I like HDR and WHY NOT...... If I was some type of landscape designer sending pictures to a client I could see where it would make sense to isolate specific items and try to get the best composition heck bring out the lighting system and have a pro shoot but thats not the case..sometimes a photo is just a photo.

I refer you to my original post.


----------



## o hey tyler

I'm not missing the point. I'm stating a fact. Variety is always nice to have. I understand the intent of the photographs, I am just voicing my opinion. 

If the place is only 30mins away, why are you emailing the photographs? I drive 30 mins to get to the closest mall.


----------



## Bynx

I got the point VIP. Not seeing this kind of stuff where I live I appreciate looking around the photos and seeing the various works. As I remember Mexican works are pretty garish with bright wild colors. Your processing brings this out nicely.


----------



## vipgraphx

There is no fact just your opinion lets not get confused with that.My wife works like crazy and does not have the time to be going to all theseDifferent places like I do. There is no point in waisting time and gas going back and Forth of she does not like the style of pottery and merchandise. We have 4 kidsAnd we both work like crazy. So yeah 30 min away means a 1 hour round trip plusTime spent at the location. Not sure if you are married but, when you are married for 12 years you do things like thisJust to make life similar.


----------



## o hey tyler

Okay, make your living off of using one focal length. Lets say, 35mm. Shoot all your images at 35mm. Portraits, landscapes, products, photojournalism, etc. 

Tell me then that variety doesn't matter, and that having "variety" in your photographs is not necessary, and that it's just "some opinion." 

IT IS a fact. If you don't have variety to your images, they'll be boring as a set. I know that this is not necessarily applicable to the images you posted because they were "for your wives eyes." But it rings true in other aspects of photography, and even life. I don't need you're wife's life story or dossier, I am just voicing my thoughts on the matter. The last part about me driving to a mall 30 minutes away was more of a joke than anything. 

Get confused with whatever you want. I'm completely crystal clear with the intent of my post. I'm not specifically critiquing any of your images or even dissing them, I'm saying "KEEP THIS IN MIND FOR FUTURE REFERENCE." Yet, all you're doing is disregarding it. It wouldn't be the first time that you disregarded advice from me because you didn't agree with it. 

Honestly, if I was some type of landscape designer, I'd be looking for a way to incorporate all the landscaping elements into one photograph, because they're supposed to be cohesive in an environment together. Retail merchandise IS NOT designed to be that way. It's put out for display and "roughly" sectioned off from other elements... However that DOES NOT prevent the other elements from being included in a wide angle photograph.


----------



## vipgraphx

o hey tyler said:


> Okay, make your living off of using one focal length. Lets say, 35mm. Shoot all your images at 35mm. Portraits, landscapes, products, photojournalism, etc.
> 
> Tell me then that variety doesn't matter, and that having "variety" in your photographs is not necessary, and that it's just "some opinion."



Irrelevant  



o hey tyler said:


> I don't need you're wife's life story or dossier, I am just voicing my thoughts on the matter.



You asked I explained your being crazy....



o hey tyler said:


> Get confused with whatever you want.



I am not confused I am not sure why you would say otherwise. I have known all along what my intentions were when posting and they remain the same. 



o hey tyler said:


> "KEEP THIS IN MIND FOR FUTURE REFERENCE."



Ok I will keep it in mind if I ever do a paid job like this okay.



o hey tyler said:


> Yet, all you're doing is disregarding it. It wouldn't be the first time that you disregarded advice from me because you didn't agree with it.



You obviously do not understand the objection of a debate or discussion. Everything with you is,... if someone rejects or explains reasoning behind what they have done you automatically put words in ones mouth and act like they can not take or hear C&C...this is not the case. I know you understand photography and you do some cool stuff but that does not mean you are the ending word to all that regards photography. I think you should pull your head out your rear end as you are becoming quite full of yourself and its not flattering.

Jees are you must be apart of the composition police or something monitoring everyones photos to point out they are not up to par with you and your squad.


----------



## o hey tyler

Yes, I am the composition police.  :-/ Please don't suggest that your head is so thick. Even I don't believe you are intentionally that ignorant, and yes that is a compliment. Whether you choose to acknowledge it or not, composition is a fundamental part of photography. Choosing the proper focal length and f/stop is fundamental in taking a great photograph. I know that your intent was not to produce a great photograph, but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't try despite the circumstances. 


You are mistaking a vast statement with giving particular c&c per photograph. You are unable to derive suggestions, and input from "smack talking" your photographs. That was not my intent. I do not think that my C&C is gospel, but I also do not think that you should be so passive with it.  Of course, it is your choice if you dont want to improve your photographs.

Good luck!


----------



## Bynx

Tyler is just a trouble maker. Not sure if he is what they call a troll. Someone who pops up, says something stupid, then waits for someone to bite. Just ignore him and he will go away.


----------



## o hey tyler

Bynx said:
			
		

> Tyler is just a trouble maker. Not sure if he is what they call a troll. Someone who pops up, says something stupid, then waits for someone to bite. Just ignore him and he will go away.



Bynx, keep in mind that you're the one that disregards composition entirely, at least vipgrafx is trying to produce nice images. That in itself is admirable. 

You don't even think that composition plays a roll in HDR photography. Which shows exactly how much you know about art.


----------



## vipgraphx

Bynx said:


> I got the point VIP. Not seeing this kind of stuff where I live I appreciate looking around the photos and seeing the various works. As I remember Mexican works are pretty garish with bright wild colors. Your processing brings this out nicely.



Thanks Bynx, yeah its quite color full so much that its borderline gouty but thats what makes it beatifull



Bynx said:


> Tyler is just a trouble maker. Not sure if he is what they call a troll. Someone who pops up, says something stupid, then waits for someone to bite. Just ignore him and he will go away.



Understood..


----------

